# Practice Questions



## baseballemt (Apr 25, 2008)

I am looking to sit for the NREMT-B exam.  I live in MA so no it is not accepted in MA but I am looking to get it as a goal of mine for the last 10 years.  I am looking for Practice questions that will appear on the national exam, that are free of charge, does anyone know of any such resource?


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.id44.com/2_general_EMT_preparation_exam_id44.html


----------



## poppawilly (May 14, 2008)

i have been studying my butt off to pass basic registry and still haven't passed but it's not because my resources are bad.


books- brady book self assessment exam prep
          brady book- refresher for the emt-b
          brady book- 10th addition school book


websites- www.emt-b.com--- free
www.id44.com--- free
www.emt-national-training.com--- paid
www.knightlite.com--- paid


----------



## CPG (May 21, 2008)

*Get rid of the Brady Books*

Ok look.  

BRADY SUCKS!!!

I had one of their test preps.  I kept getting 50-60%.  I got scared.

I went out and got EMT Basic exam test prep by Learning Express.

First test in the book: 96%

Passed NREMT test first try.


----------



## fenris911 (May 21, 2008)

I'm not to sure about Brady either.  But it is  what we used.  I went on Amazon and picked up a used copy of  "EMT Basic exam test prep by Learning Express", as mentioned.  It looks like the best bet.  It has also been helpfull in preping for the practicals.  I also go a study guide that is about 700 pages but in outline format.  I will not revew with the Brady.  I am already licensned in Montana as an EMT-F (where FRs are fully licensed  and recogniized as EMTs and can get the 3 endorsements to run as EMT's.)  I did not use Brady for that test.  I used AAOs, as did the whole class.  We all passed in the low to high 80's first try.  It was only FR level, but was an NREMT test, which are tricky.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

Brady stinks. i used mosby's EMT-B when i did the basic and passed my first try no problem and in only 45 minutes. i swear by this book for any basic no matter how good or bad you did in class you will pass with this book.


----------



## emtbasic1986 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive been making flash cards out of the AAOS NREMT study guide book. I hope that book is enough to pass the test. Not that I dont remember what I learned in class but the NREMT seems to have slightly different expectations than what my experienced teacher taught us to do when we get on the streets.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2008)

Go to your library and check out a test bank book on the NREMT-B.  Barrons and Arco i think both put one out.  There are a few more, I had 4 of them but only ever used one b/c after the first test I kept getting 96% or more on my exams!  I think it worked!


----------

